# Chicken with mixed mustard sauce and fruit



## medtran49 (May 19, 2016)

As requested.  I'm using 4 mustards instead of the 3 originally called for in the recipe. I had a little bit of leftover mustard and wanted to use it up. The sauce came out even better this time so I'll probably make it this way from now on. 

1/2 cup Dijon mustard
1/4 cup sweet-hot German mustard
1/4 cup whole-grain German mustard
(the original recipe just called for 1/2 cup German mustard)
1 Tbsp Chinese hot mustard
1/3 cup honey
1/3 cup cream

2 whole chicken breasts, split, skinned, boned, pounded to even thickness.
salt and pepper

Mixed fruit of your choice, melons of any kind, kiwi, strawberries. 

Mix mustards, honey and cream until well combined. Reserve half for later. Sprinkle chicken with S and P, place in a flat pan or plastic bag, add half of mustard combo turning or squeezing bag to coat chicken well. Refrigerate for at least half an hour. 

When ready to grill, gently pat chicken mostly dry (do NOT remove all the marinade, just get it to where it's not sloppy wet) then grill until done. 

You can also cook on the stove in a bit of butter and oil, but we like it much better cooked on the grill. 

Warm reserved marinade over medium heat. Slice chicken, top with marinade/sauce and serve with the fruit.

This also works well for pork chops.


----------



## RPCookin (May 19, 2016)

So the fruit is just a side with the chicken?  In that case I could use most any veggie instead of the fruit if that was my preference?


----------



## medtran49 (May 19, 2016)

Yes, but the fruit goes really well with this.  The sweetness of the fruit offsets the mustard flavor, which might get to be too much throughout a meal unless you had something kind of sweetish to balance.


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe Med. Question: Is the 1 Tbsp Chinese hot mustard the powdered?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the recipe Med. Question: Is the 1 Tbsp Chinese hot mustard the powdered?



This would probably be a good way to use a packet of Chinese mustard left over from takeout.


----------



## medtran49 (May 19, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the recipe Med. Question: Is the 1 Tbsp Chinese hot mustard the powdered?


 
No, it's like the stuff in the packets GG mentioned.   BTW that stuff keeps forever.  We both like a "little" mustard on our egg rolls.


----------



## medtran49 (May 19, 2016)

I just realized wasn't very clear.  We have a jar of the hot Chinese mustard and it keeps forever, not the little packets, they wouldn't last around here, nor are they enough.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2016)

Sounds really good. I love mustard  

Do you think it would work to use plain Greek yogurt or sour cream in place of the cream? I don't usually have cream in the house (except DH's half and half for coffee), but I almost always have some kind of cultured cream. Thanks.


----------



## medtran49 (May 19, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds really good. I love mustard
> 
> Do you think it would work to use plain Greek yogurt or sour cream in place of the cream? I don't usually have cream in the house (except DH's half and half for coffee), but I almost always have some kind of cultured cream. Thanks.


 
Don't know, never tried with sour cream or yogurt.  I guess they would be okay heated to just warm through.  I certainly wouldn't boil.  The original recipe did call for "light" cream.  We've just always used heavy cream because we keep it in the house to use in place of milk or half-n-half since the expiration date is usually a lot longer.


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds really good. I love mustard
> 
> Do you think it would work to use plain Greek yogurt or sour cream in place of the cream? I don't usually have cream in the house (except DH's half and half for coffee), but I almost always have some kind of cultured cream. Thanks.



*GG,* I know Trader Joe's isn't convenient for you but Aunt Bea and I really like having their little cartons of shelf stable heavy cream available in the pantry. I don't know if you can get it anywhere else. Just my opinion, but I wouldn't use any kind of cultured cream for this.
I'll have to pick up a jar of Chinese Hot Mustard. I can't wait to try this as I too really like a good mustard sauce.
One more question *Med:* which of the four mustards' is the one you don't normally use?


----------



## medtran49 (May 19, 2016)

Don't usually use whole grain, usually use the sweet hot.  Craig did the shopping last week and he didn't know so he bought the german whole grain and it ended up being a good thing!


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2016)

Ohhhh I'm glad you used the whole grain as it made it so pretty!!
You might want to post the picture here too so everyone can see.


----------



## medtran49 (May 20, 2016)

Funny thing, when he got home and saw the marinade/sauce, he asked if I had put mustard seed in it this time.  I kind of looked at him funny and said no, didn't you realize you were buying whole grain mustard?  I think he just saw the shape of the bottle and thought he was buying what we have always bought in the past, the sweet hot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 20, 2016)

The recipe looks amazing and has my mouth watering.  With DW's tongue sensitivity, she couldn't eat this.  I could possible cooke chicken sticks for her and make up this recipe for me.

Also, omit the cream and use the remainder of the recipe to brush on and into spiral-sliced ham, again cooked on the charcoal grill between a divided be of coals.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

